# Cherche un recepteur BlueTooth pour enceinte



## sebas_ (26 Septembre 2012)

Hola!

Je me suis achete un Dock Bose pour pouvoir ecouter ma musique autre que par le son du mac.
Je recherche un dongle Bluetooth pour pouvoir faire passer le son sans fil qui parcours mon salon.
Il doit etre compatible Mac et iPhone (3Gs en iOS4)
J'ai vu celui-la: 
http://www.amazon.com/Version-Belki...675&sr=1-2&keywords=iphone+bluetooth+receptor
et celui-ci:
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Wireless-Speaker-Bluetooth-980-000540/dp/B004VM1T5S/ref=pd_cp_e_1

Qu'en pensez vous?
Je precise que je suis en Argentine, tout est bloque a la douane (Le seul que j'ai reussi a trouver sur place est le 1er, mais a plus de 100E, je compte me le faire ramener des US, d'ou le site US). Cela implique que je ne peux ni l'essayer en boutique ni le rendre si il ne me convient pas.

avant, j'utilisais le programme Airfoil, tres bon (stream de Mac a l'iPhone branche sur le dock). mais mon reseau WiFi est trop lent. La solution que j'utilise actuellement est de cree un reseau ad-hoc et streamer du mac, mais je ne peux plus acceder a Internet du coup (incapacite du mac a se connecter a 2 WiFi en meme temps).

Merci de vos reponses, et si vous trouvez une autre solution, je suis preneur. Mon iPhone est Jailbreake, mais je n'ai pas Cynthia installe (je peux l'installer si besoin).

Slds


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

J'utilise ce dongle depuis quelques années sur un PM G4 sous Leopard Server, il est parfaitement compatible Mac, par contre, si ton réseau WiFi est trop lent, je doute que le réseau Bluetooth, encore plus lent, et d'une portée bien plus réduite, puisse te tirer d'affaire !


----------



## sebas_ (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci Pascal,


Merci pour ton retour. Quel dongle utilises tu? Le logitech ou le Belkin?

le probleme, c'est que le WiFi de mon operateur est trop lent (ie: streaming impossible).sur un reseau ad hoc, pas de problemes, mais plus d'acces au net 

Le Bose doit etre a 3metre tout au plus du MBP


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> Merci Pascal,
> 
> 
> Merci pour ton retour. Quel dongle utilises tu? Le logitech ou le Belkin?
> ...



Mince, j'ai oublié de mettre le lien :rateau: Aucun des deux, celui-ci, compatible avec Mac OS X sans qu'il soit besoin d'installer quoi que ce soit, il est directement reconnu par le système depuis au moins Jaguar (bien qu'ils indiquent 10.4.3 dans la doc, j'ai le mien depuis longtemps) ! A noter que sa faible consommation me permet de le connecter sur le clavier de mon PowerMac G4.

Cela dit, selon que tu l'utilise en USB1 ou en USB2 (et donc qu'il fonctionne en BT1 ou BT2), les vitesses max de transfert sont de l'ordre de 700 Kb/s ou 2 Mb/s (soit 90 ou 256 Ko/s environ), donc, ça reste très limité. J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre ton problème de WiFi, le débit de la connexion internet ne joue pas sur le débit de ton réseau local, chez moi, je n'ai qu'entre 8 et 10 Mb/s de débit internet effectif (selon les heures de la journée), ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'avoir plus que ça entre les Mac de la maison (jusqu'à 100 Mb/s pour ceux reliés en ethernet, et environ 20-25 Mb/s pour ceux en WiFi)


----------



## wip (27 Septembre 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> Merci Pascal,
> 
> 
> Merci pour ton retour. Quel dongle utilises tu? Le logitech ou le Belkin?
> ...


Ce que tu veux dire c'est que le réseau Wi-Fi créé par par la box de ton opérateur est trop lent ?


----------



## sebas_ (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci 
en fait, je cherche un recepteur BlueTooth pour mettre sur le dock!
J'ai deja le bluetooth sur le mac et sur l'iPhone, je veux juste faire passer de la musique sans fils du mac au Bose.

concernant le WiFi, la "banda ancha" (= wifi rapide) est a 3Mb theorique, pour plus de 25E par mois... Chez moi, je suis rarement a plus de 1Mb, donc c'est mort pour le streaming (de son du mac, ou de video de youtube ou autre).


----------



## wip (28 Septembre 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> Merci
> en fait, je cherche un recepteur BlueTooth pour mettre sur le dock!
> J'ai deja le bluetooth sur le mac et sur l'iPhone, je veux juste faire passer de la musique sans fils du mac au Bose.
> 
> concernant le WiFi, la "banda ancha" (= wifi rapide) est a 3Mb theorique, pour plus de 25E par mois... Chez moi, je suis rarement a plus de 1Mb, donc c'est mort pour le streaming (de son du mac, ou de video de youtube ou autre).


 Si tu as une prise ethernet derrière ta "banda ancha", install donc un vrai routeur wifi que tu connecte dessus  Et sur ton Bose, tu mets une airport express.
C'est plus cher, mais ca fonctionnera 
Quel est la distance entre ton Mac et ton Bose ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> concernant le WiFi, la "banda ancha" (= wifi rapide) est a 3Mb theorique, pour plus de 25E par mois...



Encore une fois, tu confonds la bande passante de ton accès internet avec celle du réseau WiFi (et banda ancha, c'est pas "WiFi rapide", c'est "bande élargie", ça concerne la partie "internet", pas "intranet").

Pour le WiFi, la bande passante minimale (802.11b), c'est 11 Mb/s, en 802.11g, elle est de 54 Mb/s, et 300 Mb/s pour le 802.11n, et s'il est vrai que ces débits théoriques correspondent à des débits réels d'environ la moitié de ces valeurs (sauf pour le "n" où il n'est que du 1/3 environ), ça te laisse dans le pire des cas (802.11b) un débit de 6 Mb/s effectif pour ton réseau local (il faut noter que les mêmes correctifs doivent être appliqués pour les débits réels du BT). 

Après, qu'il te soit impossible de "streamer" des sources internet, c'est une chose, mais faire passer en WiFi de la musique depuis ton Mac à un autre équipement local reste possible, sauf à être victime d'interférences qui, en tout état de cause, affecteront aussi un hypothétique réseau Bluetooth dont les performances de base sont déjà très inférieures à celles du pire des WiFi.


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Encore une fois, tu confonds la bande passante de ton accès internet avec celle du réseau WiFi (et banda ancha, c'est pas "WiFi rapide", c'est "bande élargie", ça concerne la partie "internet", pas "intranet").
> .



surement.. toujours est il que Airfoil ne fonctionne pas 
et c'est ce qui m'importe c'est que je puisse faire passer sans fils de la musique de mon mac a mon Bose.

Le WiFi ne fonctionne pas (il fonctionnait sans problemes quand j'etais en Espagne, ca m'a coute le cout de la licence Airfoil, moins de 20US je crois), donc je me tourne vers d'autres solutions. J'ai vu pas mal d'enceintes Bluetooth, donc ca prouve que la techno n'est pas si merdique que ca 
Il doit y a avoir 2-3 metres a tout casser entre mon enceinte et mon mac (mais c'est dans le passage), ca devrait pouvoir aller sans problemes, non?

PS: de formation marketing/pub, je bosse dans une grosse boite d'IT. Des que je pose une questions, J'ai une armee ingenieurs qui essayent de m'expliquer les sources du problemes (evidement tres technique, en me sortant les normes PCI-DSS et autres limitations du language php..). Tres bien, mais je cherche une solution, pas une explication 

Merci de votre aide de toutes manieres
http://atcapacity.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/software_development_comic.jpg


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2012)

Ben oui, mais voilà, tes enceintes ne sont pas BT, et à ma connaissance, il n'existe pas de solution pour leur permettre de le devenir !

Pour compléter ton illustration (ben oui, les pros en ont aussi à votre service &#8230; A télécharger plutôt que lire en ligne, because les caractères accentués )


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2012)

@ Pascal: tres bon.. et tellement vrai! 
(oui, depuis que je bosse dans l'IT, je me tape la reparation de tous les PC/telephones... de la famille et de sproches)

Par contre, j'avais cru comprendre que des solutions comme celles donnees en exemple fonctionnaient sans trop de problemes..
http://www.amazon.com/Version-Belki...675&sr=1-2&keywords=iphone+bluetooth+receptor

_With the Belkin Bluetooth Music Receiver, you can wirelessly connect  your iPhone or iPod touch to your home stereo or stand-alone speakers.  When you pair a Bluetooth-enabled device with your home speakers, you'll  not only enjoy superior music quality, but also the convenience of a  wireless connection. Change music tracks or skip to another artist from  the comfort of your sofa. Freedom from docks and cables means that  you'll have complete control. _


----------



## Ptidd (28 Septembre 2012)

Perso j'utilise un adaptateur Beewi => http://www.bee-wi.com/bluetooth-stereo-music-receiver-beewi,fr,4,BBR100-A1.cfm

Je branche ça sur la prise et a mon home cinema bose puis je peux me connecter avec mon MBA et mon iPhone. Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est dispo dans ton pays


----------



## sebas_ (28 Septembre 2012)

Nickel Ptidd.
Je cherhce ca sur Amazon.com, mon pote va me le ramener des USA. Par contre, ca fait ch**er pour la prise de courant.

D'autres suggestions?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2012)

sebas_ a dit:


> Par contre, j'avais cru comprendre que des solutions comme celles donnees en exemple fonctionnaient sans trop de problemes.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> à ma connaissance, il n'existe pas &#8230;



mais voilà, je ne connais pas tout et continue à apprendre :rateau:


----------



## goodspeed_11 (1 Octobre 2012)

wip a dit:


> Si tu as une prise ethernet derrière ta "banda ancha", install donc un vrai routeur wifi que tu connecte dessus  Et sur ton Bose, tu mets une airport express.
> C'est plus cher, mais ca fonctionnera
> Quel est la distance entre ton Mac et ton Bose ?





Hello Wip,

Je suis à la recherche d'une solution pour faire passer la musique de mon Mac / iPhone sur des enceintes dans ma chambre 10m^2. 
Je suis un peu novice en la matière 

Je souhaiterai utiliser mon réseau pour cela, sachant que :
- j'ai une prise ethernet disponible pour connecter des enceintes.
- je ne possède pas encore d'enceintes
- j'ai pas un énorme budget (60 ? ce serait cool)


----------



## Ecnelis (1 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai trouvé ce connecteur pour 12 USD, sur Ebay. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez? Cela pourrait répondre aux attentes de certains d'entre vous


----------



## wip (1 Octobre 2012)

goodspeed_11 a dit:


> Hello Wip,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'une solution pour faire passer la musique de mon Mac / iPhone sur des enceintes dans ma chambre 10m^2.
> Je suis un peu novice en la matière
> ...


1) Ton mac est t-il connecté au réseau Ethernet dont une des prises est dans ta chambres ?
2) Le mac est dans une autre pièce ?
3) Les enceintes qui sont capable de se branché à un réseau Ethernet ne sont visiblement pas dans ton budget :/
4) Je ne connais pas de solution dans ton bujet. Personnelement, le buget mini (Airport express + Enceintes multimédia serait plutot dans les 150 200 euros il me semble.


----------



## goodspeed_11 (1 Octobre 2012)

Mon Mac est un MacBook Pro connecté au réseau wifi de ma freebox.
L'utilisation se ferait uniquement dans ma chambre.
J'ai un câble ethernet disponible dans ma chambre qui est directement relié à ma box.

Est ce qu'une solution comme celle proposée dans le tout premier post (récepteur Bluetooth) peut elle convenir ?
N'existe t-il pas le même type de solution avec un récepteur wifi ? :/


----------



## sebas_ (1 Octobre 2012)

goodspeed_11 a dit:


> Mon Mac est un MacBook Pro connecté au réseau wifi de ma freebox.
> L'utilisation se ferait uniquement dans ma chambre.
> J'ai un câble ethernet disponible dans ma chambre qui est directement relié à ma box.
> 
> ...



Si tu as un iPhone, branche le sur ta chaine HiFi, et installe Airfoil (20USD, de memoire). Ca fonctionne nickel... quand le WiFi est superieur a 56ko  Ca devrait aller si tu est chez Free.
Sinon, une Airport Express d'occaz (ou sur le refurb).

tu as tjs l'option du Bluetooth, mais prefere le WiFi si tu as le choix, c'est plus rapide.
Dans mon cas, le WiFi ne fonctionne pas, mais j'ai ete 3 ans avec la solution AirFoil, tres bon.

@ Pascal: c'est le but d'un forum 
@ Ecnelis: il va etre mien sous peu  Merci!


----------



## wip (1 Octobre 2012)

goodspeed_11 a dit:


> Mon Mac est un MacBook Pro connecté au réseau wifi de ma freebox.
> L'utilisation se ferait uniquement dans ma chambre.
> J'ai un câble ethernet disponible dans ma chambre qui est directement relié à ma box.
> 
> ...


Regarde chez Macway, je ne connais pas tous le systemes du marché 
Mais bon, pour 99 euros, tu auras pas un son vraiment terrible...


----------



## goodspeed_11 (1 Octobre 2012)

Ça marche, je vais aller y jeter un il un de ces jours


----------



## sebas_ (2 Octobre 2012)

Pour repondre a ma question initiale, si qqn d'autre est interesse par le fils:
http://www.bose.fr/FR/fr/pop-ups/consumer/changing-docks.jsp

(je l'ai vu a 100E, un peu cher!)


----------



## xavierdelavigne (9 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, dans la continuité de ces posts, je cherche un Dongle recepteur Bluetooth pour un eMac G4 de 2004 (sous Leopard 10.5). Je voudrais utiliser une magic mouse 2 dessus, savez vous si ca fonctionnerait ? et si oui faut il un "vieux" dongle Bluetooth ? Merci de vos retours. Xavier,


----------



## Nounours007 (19 Octobre 2021)

Hello les amis ,
Pour apporter ma petite pierre à l’edifice,
Je me suis acheté un boîtier bluequitousse de marque besign be- rc pour une somme modique de 30 euros sur Amaz,
Et j’en suis plus que content ,
Vraiment j’envoie la musique ou le son de ma tablette , Mac bock air ,
Vers mon ampli kenwood qui a 30 ans ! ( 2 x 80 w  )
Ça  decouaffe trop bien
Sans oublier que mon ampli n’a pas de télécommande,
Cela me permet de pouvoir augmenter ou diminuer le son
Trop bien je recommande ce petit bijoux


----------

